# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... > Μικρού μεγέθους παπαγάλοι >  Αναζήτηση καλύτερης μετάλλαξης θηλυκού Cockatiels για αρσενικο normal grey

## lagreco69

Ηρθε η ωρα να βρω νυφουλα στον αντρακο μου!! θα ηθελα εδω ολοι μαζι!! να συζητησουμε και να δουμε ποια αποχρωση θυληκου 
cockatiel θα ηταν η ομορφοτερη να ζευγαρωσει με τον normal grey μου για το καλυτερο αποτελεσμα!! ολες οι αποψεις δεχτες.

----------


## Mits_Pits

Εμενα θα μου αρεσε κατι σε περλ....

Περλ απλο


Cinnamon real



Ή cinnamon pied pearl

----------


## lagreco69

Δημητρη υπεροχοι χρωματισμοι!!! πραγματικα.

----------


## vicky_ath

Δημήτρη γνωρίζεις τους γονείς του αρσενικού σου??? Αν ξέραμε το τι χρώματα είχαν θα βοηθούσε για να σου προτείνουμε!  :winky:

----------


## lagreco69

> Δημήτρη γνωρίζεις τους γονείς του αρσενικού σου??? Αν ξέραμε το τι χρώματα είχαν θα βοηθούσε για να σου προτείνουμε!



Ειναι Normal grey και οι δυο βικυ.

----------


## vicky_ath

Άρα πιθανότατα ο αρσενικός σου δεν είναι φορέας κάποιας φυλοσύνδετης ή υπολειπόμενης μετάλλαξης και στην περίπτωση που είναι, είναι αδύνατο να το μάθουμε...
Οπότε ουσιαστικά ότι θηλυκιά και να του πάρεις για ζευγάρι μάλλον θα πάρεις μόνο normal grey μωράκια!
Εγώ στη θέση σου θα διάλεγα μια θηλυκιά με κάποια φυλοσύνδετη μετάλλαξη για να βγάλω φορείς αρσενικά! Αλλά μπορείς να διαλέξεις ότι μα ότι σου αρέσει!

----------


## ananda

ότι και να διαλέξεις Δημήτρη καλή επιτυχία και με το καλό !!!

----------


## mitsman

> Οπότε ουσιαστικά ότι θηλυκιά και να του πάρεις για ζευγάρι μάλλον θα πάρεις *μόνο normal grey* μωράκια!
> Εγώ στη θέση σου θα διάλεγα *μια θηλυκιά με κάποια φυλοσύνδετη μετάλλαξη για να βγάλω φορείς αρσενικά*! Αλλά μπορείς να διαλέξεις ότι μα ότι σου αρέσει!


Στα ειπε ΟΛΑ η Βικυ... απο εκει και περα ειναι καθαρα θεμα δικου σου γουστου και επιλογης!

----------


## COMASCO

αντε με το καλο δημητρη!να βρεις αυτο που θες και να εχεις τα αποτελεσματα που θες!χωρις να εχω σχεση με το ειδος...το πιο ομορφο ειδος για μενα ειναι το pearl!!!

----------


## lagreco69

> Άρα πιθανότατα ο αρσενικός σου δεν είναι φορέας κάποιας φυλοσύνδετης ή υπολειπόμενης μετάλλαξης και στην περίπτωση που είναι, είναι αδύνατο να το μάθουμε...
> Οπότε ουσιαστικά ότι θηλυκιά και να του πάρεις για ζευγάρι μάλλον θα πάρεις μόνο normal grey μωράκια!
> Εγώ στη θέση σου θα διάλεγα μια θηλυκιά με κάποια φυλοσύνδετη μετάλλαξη για να βγάλω φορείς αρσενικά! Αλλά μπορείς να διαλέξεις ότι μα ότι σου αρέσει!



Το παιδι που μου εδωσε τον αντρακο μου!! του τον ειχε δωσει ενας δικος του φιλος και στα σιγουρα γιατι τους ειχε δει!! οι γονεις του ειναι normal grey. το εχω διαβασει το υπεροχο και καλογραμενο αρθρο σου!! απειρες φορες για την γενετικη και της μεταλαξεις  στα cockatiels Βικυ. απλα αυτο με την φυλοσυνδετη μεταλλαξη δεν πολυκαταλαβαινω!! παραδειγμα" αν τον ζευγαρωσω με μια κοκατιλινα απλο pearl τι μικρα θα μου εδιναν 50% normal grey αρσενικα και 50% normal grey θυληκα. ετσι δεν ειναι? σε ποιες περιπτωσεις θα επαιρνα pearl? δυστυχως στα μαθημητα χημειας στο σχολειο εγω επαιζα basket! και να τα αποτελεσματα τωρα.

----------


## vicky_ath

> παραδειγμα" αν τον ζευγαρωσω με μια κοκατιλινα απλο pearl τι μικρα θα μου εδιναν 50% normal grey αρσενικα και 50% normal grey θυληκα. ετσι δεν ειναι? σε ποιες περιπτωσεις θα επαιρνα pearl? δυστυχως στα μαθημητα χημειας στο σχολειο εγω επαιζα basket! και να τα αποτελεσματα τωρα.


Ναι, ακριβώς.. μόνο normal grey! Όμως τα αρσενικά πουλάκια που θα έβγαιναν θα ήταν όλα φορείς pearl, δηλαδή ζευγαρώνοντας εκείνα ακόμα και με μια normal θηλυκιά θα πάρουμε περλέ κοριτσάκια! Βέβαια μπορεί να μην τα κρατήσεις τα πουλάκια και να μη σε νοιάζει, αλλά ακόμα και να τα δώσεις θα είναι ωραίο να ξέρεις τι κρύβουν στα γονίδιά τους και τι παιδάκια θα μπορούσαν να δώσουν και εκείνα με τη σειρά τους!
Εσύ θα πάρεις περλέ μωρά ΜΟΝΟ στην περίπτωση που ο μπαμπάς του δικού σου ήταν φορέας περλέ, του έχει μεταφέρει το γονίδιο και συνεπώς είναι και αυτός φορέας και με τη σειρά του το μεταφέρει και εκείνος στα δικά του παιδιά... αν ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο μπορεί να πάρεις περλέ θηλυκά και μόνο! Εκτός αν τον ζευγαρώσεις με περλέ θηλυκιά, που τότε μπορείς να πάρεις και αρσενικά..
Όπως καταλαβαίνεις η θηλυκιά δεν παίζει τον κυρίαρχο ρόλο όταν μιλάμε για τις φυλοσύνδετες μεταλλάξεις.. αν δεν ισχύει το παραπάνω σενάριο, που είναι πολύ πιθανό, τότε μόνο από τη θηλυκιά μπορεί να περάσει ένα γονίδιο, το Χ, στους αρσενικούς απογόνους, με αποτέλεσμα να τους κάνει φορείς!

----------


## lagreco69

> Pearl απλο


Μου αρεσει πολυ αυτη η αποχρωση που μου παραθεσε!! ο φιλος Δημητρης. τι λετε και εσεις?

----------


## vicky_ath

Η αλήθεια είναι πως τα περλέ κοριτσάκια είναι από τις αγαπημένες μου μεταλλάξεις!  :Happy:

----------


## lagreco69

> Η αλήθεια είναι πως τα περλέ κοριτσάκια είναι από τις αγαπημένες μου μεταλλάξεις!


Ειδα μερικα videos με περλιτσες και ειναι σκετες γλυκες!!!! μιλαμε για πολλα φιλακια!!!  :Love0007:

----------


## vicky_ath

Όχι ότι θέλω να παινευτώ για την κοπέλα μου, αλλά νομίζω οι φωτογραφίες μιλάνε από μόνες τους... χαχαχα!!

----------


## lagreco69

Π-Α-Ν-Ε-Μ-Ο-Ρ-Φ-Η!!!!! να το παινευτεις!!! να το παινευτεις Βικυ!! ειναι επιστευτα ομορφος ο χρωματισμος αυτος!! 
και εσυ αλλα και ο fabio εχετε υπεροχο γουστο!! φτου.. φτου ματι να μην την πιανει!!!! απολυτα ομορφη!!

----------


## cockatiel

και εγω περλε λεω τα λατρευω αυτα τα κοκατιλακια !!! για τον δικο που ειναι περλε αρσενικο περλε θυλικο θα εκανε ??? θα ηθελα να εχω γενα whiteface

----------


## lagreco69

> και εγω περλε λεω τα λατρευω αυτα τα κοκατιλακια !!! για τον δικο που ειναι περλε αρσενικο περλε θυλικο θα εκανε ??? θα ηθελα να εχω γενα whiteface


Αν τα εχω καταλαβει καλα!! και εαν δεν κανω λαθος!! καποιος εμπειρος ας με διορθωσει. εφοσον ειναι ο δικος σου κυριαρχος φυλοσυνδετης μεταλλαξεις αν τον βαλεις με περλε θυληκια θα σου δωσει 50% περλε αρσενικα και 50% περλε θυληκα!! τα white face ειναι πραγματικα ομορφα!!! και εγω θα ηθελα καποια στιγμη στο μελλον να υιοθετησω ενα αυτης της μεταλλαξης.

----------


## vicky_ath

*Όπως τα είπε ο Δημήτρης.. όλα τα πουλάκια που θα πάρεις θα είναι σίγουρα περλέ! Από εκεί και πέρα αν οι γονείς είναι φορείς και κάποιων άλλων μεταλλάξεων, μπορεί να βγούνε και κάποιοι άλλοι συνδυασμοί μαζί με το περλέ!

Για να μη χαλάμε το θέμα του Δημήτρη, υπενθυμίζω το άρθρο που εξηγεί αναλυτικά όλες τις μεταλλάξεις αλλά και τον τρόπο με τον οποίο κληρονομούνται: Γενετική & Μεταλλάξεις στους παπαγάλους Cockatiel καθώς επίσης και το θέμα που απαντάμε σε Ερωτήσεις σχετικά με τις μεταλλάξεις στα cockatiel. Όποια απορία υπάρχει μπορεί να γραφτεί εκεί!*

----------


## mitsman

> καποιος εμπειρος ας με διορθωσει. εφοσον ειναι ο δικος σου κυριαρχος φυλοσυνδετης μεταλλαξεις


To perl δεν ειναι κυριαρχη αλλα  φυλοσυνδετη μεταλλαξη!!!

----------


## mitsman

Πάρε και μια cinnamon περλιτσα!!!!

----------


## lagreco69

ΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑμαν!!!! κουκλιτσα μου γλυκια!!!!!! Πανεμορφη και αυτη η μεταλλαξη Δημητρη.

----------


## moutro

Εγώ εχω αδυναμία στα pied, αρρωσταίνω!!!! αλλά επειδή ο δικός μου είναι φορέας πearl, του πήρα κορίτσι pearl. Εσενα που είναι αρχέγονος, θα του ταίριαζε ότι και αν πάρεις, αλλά αν ρωτάς εμενα.... pied pearl δαγκωτο!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Lucky Witch

Εγώ προτείνω lutino απλό ή  lutino pearl...Ορίστε 2 φωτος απο τις 2 αυτές μεταλλάξεις..

----------


## lagreco69

Σημερα το απογευμα, ειχα παει στον φιλο μου τον Λαμπρο που μου ειχε δωσει και το πρωτο cockatiel μου!! και μου εδωσε ακομα ενα, εφοσον μιλησαμε και του ειπα οτι δεν εβρισκα πουθενα ενα υγιες cockatiel. ειναι ενα πανεμορφο θηλυκο 1.5 ετων (αρκετα ημερο) χωρις δαχτυλιδι δυστυχως!! και αγορασμενο πριν απο ενα χρονο απο pet shop επισης δυστυχως. μου την εδωσε με την προυποθεση να διαλεξει ενα cockatiel απο την πρωτη γεννα που θα εχω. ειναι ενα πανεμορφο θηλυκο αλλα δεν μπορω να καταλαβω τι μεταλλαξη ειναι!! ο φιλος λεει οτι ειναι Cinnamon rearl pied αλλα εγω εχω τις αμφιβολιες μου. παρολο που τα πτηνα γνωριζονται μεταξυ τους και ζουσαν και στον ιδιο χωρο επι εναν χρονο!! εγω κραταω καραντινα, αυριο που θα ειναι και πιο ηρεμη θα της βγαλω και θα ανεβασω φωτογραφιες της. το φτερωμα της ειναι λιγο ταλαιπωρημενο οπως και η ουρα της αλλα ολα θα φτιαξουν απο εδω και στο εξης.

----------


## geog87

αντε Δημητρη τι περιμενεις???ανεβασε φωτο!!!με το καλο να δεσει το ζευγαρι κ καλους απογονους να δεις!

----------


## COMASCO

με το καλο δημητρη!!αντε και καλους απογονους!περιμενουμε φωτο!

----------


## lagreco69

Εδω ειμαστε και εμεις!!! την διακοψα καθως ετρωγε την ριγανη της, ειναι σε καραντινα στο μεγαλο μπαλκονι! το αποκαλουμενο  μπαλκονι ζουγκλα, εχει ηρεμησει κατα πολυ απο εχτες!! και εχει αρχισει να καλει και τον αντρακο μου!! σε 39 ημερες θα γνωριστουνε. αλλα εχω ενα θεμα, δεν μπορω να καταλαβω παιδια τι μεταλλαξη ειναι. τα φωτα σας παρακαλω!!!

----------


## moutro

Ειναι πανεμορφη Δημητρη να τη χαιρεσαι!!!!!! Heavy pied θυμιζει αλλα εχει και περλίτσες.... Είναι πολυ ξεχωριστη!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ευχομαι να σου γινουν ενα πολυ αγαπημενο ζευγαρι!!

----------


## μαρια ν

πω, πω, τι κουκλαρα ειναι αυτη Δημητρη να την χαιρεσαι ειναι πραγματικα απιστευτα ομορφη ισως το ποιο ομορφο θυλυκο που εχω δει να την χαιρεσαι και ευχομαι καλους απογονους

----------


## COMASCO

ειναι πανεμορφη!!!τωρα για το σουπιοκοκκαλο δεν θα κανω συσταση!διοτι ξερω οτι το εχεις ξεχασει απλα!και θα βαλεις το συντομοτερο!!αντε με το καλο να τα δουμε και μαζι!

----------


## lagreco69

> Ειναι πανεμορφη Δημητρη να τη χαιρεσαι!!!!!! Heavy pied θυμιζει αλλα εχει και περλίτσες.... Είναι πολυ ξεχωριστη!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ευχομαι να σου γινουν ενα πολυ αγαπημενο ζευγαρι!!


Σε ευχαριστω!!!!! Μαρθα, η αληθεια ειναι οτι δεν μου την εδινε με τιποτα!! 
επεσε πολυ διπλωματια για να μου την χαρισει. χα χα χα!!!!




> ειναι πανεμορφη!!!τωρα για το σουπιοκοκκαλο δεν θα κανω συσταση!διοτι ξερω οτι το εχεις ξεχασει απλα!και θα βαλεις το συντομοτερο!!αντε με το καλο να τα δουμε και μαζι!


Αλεξανδρε σωστη η παρατηρηση!! χα χα χα! αλλα δεν εχω αλλο! 
θα περασει η γυναικα οταν σχολασει και θα της παρει, το απογευμα θα το εχει.

----------


## Athina

Πανέμορφη!Πιστεύω ότι είναι pearl-pied και ίσως και cinnamon γιατί στην πρώτη φώτο ψιλοκαφετίζει!
Άντε και καλά μωράκια!!  ::

----------


## vicky_ath

Πανέμορφη! Cinnamon Pearl Pied η κοπελίτσα σου Δημήτρη! Να τη χαίρεσαι! Κρίμα ρε παιδάκι μου να μην είναι φορέας καμίας από αυτές τις μεταλλάξεις ο αρσενικός σου... θα βγάζανε φοβερά μωρά...!
Πάντως τώρα θα πάρεις παιδάκια Normal Grey split-to Pied, που θα έχουν τα κίτρινα σημαδάκια στο κεφάλι τους, όπως είχαν τα δικά μου γκριζάκια, και αρσενικά φορείς Cinammon & Pearl!

----------


## lagreco69

Σε ευχαριστω!!! Βικυ και ο φιλος, cinnamon pearl pied μου ειπε οτι ειναι. τωρα ομως που την ειδες εσυ! ειναι 100% σιγουρο!! Αθηνα δεν καφετιζει η φωτο θα βγηκε καπως. ειναι πολυ κουκλιτσα, ακομα δεν την εχει δει ο αντρακος μου!! μονο την ακουει, ανυπομονω να περασει η καραντινα να γνωριστουνε.

----------


## Athina

Άμα δεν καφετίζει πως είναι cinnamon?  :Confused0013:

----------


## lagreco69

> Άμα δεν καφετίζει πως είναι cinnamon?


Σωωωστο!!!!!! ειναι γκριζο πολυ ανοιχτο!!! αλλα εαν αυτη η αποχρωση θεωρειτε του καφε!! 
ετσι θα ειναι, παντως ολα τα cinnamon ετσι ειναι.

----------


## geog87

Δημητρη να σου ζησει!!!ειναι πολυ ομορφη!!!βασικα εχει εκπληκτικο τσουλουφι!!!!!!!!!!!!!!τα μωρα θα ειναι σουπερ!!!!!!!!!με το καλο!!!!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Να σου ζησει Δημητρη!!!
Καλους απογονους με τελεια μιρκα μωρακιααα!!!  :winky:

----------


## kirkal

να σου ζήσει φίλε Δημήτρη... είναι ένα από τα πιο όμορφα Cockatiel που έχω δει...και με το καλό να σου κάνουν πολλά πολλά πανέμορφα μωράκια....σκέτη γλύκα είναι

----------


## Lucky Witch

Πανέμορφη η θηλυκιά σου.
Να σου ζήσει  :Happy0030:

----------


## sarpijk

Καλους απογονους!

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

!!!!!! Τώρα την είδα αυτήν την ζωγραφιστή κουκλίτσα!!! Πραγματικά, και για μένα είναι ίσως το πιό όμορφο θηλυκό κοκατίλ που έχω δει!!!!!!!!!!!
Να σου ζήσει!!! Να σου ζήσει Δημήτρη!!!

----------


## lagreco69

Σας ευχαριστω πολυ!!!!!!! ολους!!!!! μακαρι οταν τελειωσει η καραντινα της, 
να δεσει με τον αντρακο μου!!  :Love0038:

----------


## Lucky Witch

Και  άλλες φωτο

----------


## lagreco69

> Και  άλλες φωτο


Θα την βγαλω αυριο..  ::

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Κουκλαρα!!!! Να τη χαιρεσαι!!!! Και καλους απογονους!!!

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

να σου ζησει! πανεμορφη η κοκατιλιτσα σου, την ερωτευτηκα! ευχομαι καλους απογονους!

----------


## Assimakis

Να την χαιρεσαι ειναι πολυ ωραια!

----------


## lagreco69

Λιγες φωτογραφιες ακομα απο την μικρη μου!!! τα παει υπεροχα!!!! τωρα που ειναι καραντινα, ολες μεσα απο το κλουβι θα ειναι! 
προτεινω να περιμενουμε για τις επομενες, οταν θα τελειωσει η καραντινα της και θα κανει και της πτησεις της. να ειναι πιο ανετη!!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Μα τι κουκλα ειναι αυτη;;;

Σε λιγες μερες θα βγει απο καραντινα και θα παει στο μεγαλο κλουβακι για να κανει μεγαλες πτησεις και να ξεμουδειασει τα φτερακια της!  :Happy: 
Ο αλλος μεσα τι κανει;

Φωναζει,φωναζει;

----------


## lagreco69

Σε ευχαριστω!!! Ευθυμη, δεν τον εχει δει ακομα!! αλλα η αληθεια ειναι, οταν τον ακουει!! μετα τον φωναζει συνεχεια!! 
ο αντρακος μου ειναι λιγο στον κοσμο του. ελπιζω να δεσουν!!!!!

----------


## geog87

καλησπερα!!!!σουπερ ειναι η γυναικαρα σου!!!ρε Δημητρη τι αυγοτροφη φτιαχνεις?

----------


## lagreco69

Σε ευχαριστω!!! Γιωργο αυτην κανω ΑΥΓΟΤΡΟΦΗ για τα είδη ΠΑΠΑΓΑΛΩΝ ανάλογα με τις διατροφικές ιδιαιτερότητες τους 
και τριβω και με τον τριφτη σουπιοκοκκαλο μεσα γιατι δεν το τρωει αλλιως.

----------


## moutro

Είναι πανέμορφη! Θα κάνουν απίστευτα μωρά με τον ομορφαντρα σου!!!

----------


## geog87

εγω φιλε εφτιαξα αυτο 
*Αυγόψωμο - ξηρή αυγοτροφή Νο2*εκοψα κομματακια σε σχημα μπαστουνι κ το πηραν στο χερι κ το ριμαξαν ειδικα ο μονκ!το ιδιο εβαλα κ στο καναρινι αλλα το ετριψα!το θεμα μου ειναι οτι εφτιαξα σχεδον ενα καρβελι!να το κοψω κομματακια κ καταψυξη η να το αφησω καρβελι κ καθε φορα να τριβω οσο χρειαζομαι?εκτος απο σουπιοκοκκαλο τι αλλο μπορω να βαλω?καμια ιδεα?

----------


## geog87

το καναρινι δεν την πλησιαζει...τι να κανω?μαλλον δεν του αρεσει...

----------


## lagreco69

> εγω φιλε εφτιαξα αυτο 
> *Αυγόψωμο - ξηρή αυγοτροφή Νο2*
> 
> 
> εκοψα κομματακια σε σχημα μπαστουνι κ το πηραν στο χερι κ το ριμαξαν ειδικα ο μονκ!το ιδιο εβαλα κ στο καναρινι αλλα το ετριψα!το θεμα μου ειναι οτι εφτιαξα σχεδον ενα καρβελι!να το κοψω κομματακια κ καταψυξη η να το αφησω καρβελι κ καθε φορα να τριβω οσο χρειαζομαι?εκτος απο σουπιοκοκκαλο τι αλλο μπορω να βαλω?καμια ιδεα?


Μεριδες και στην καταψυξη, για ενα διμηνο θα εισαι αρχοντας!! εαν μεινει παραπανω! πετα την και φτιαξε αλλη. σουπιοκοκκαλο αμα το τρωνε! δεν χρειαζεται και μεσα!! προσθεσε στην μεριδα, ψιλοκομμενα κομματακια απο ριγανη, βασιλικο, η δυοσμο. δες εδω Ρίγανη βασιλικός και δυόσμος!Πόσο φορές τον μήνα επιτρέπεται να τρώνε τα παπαγαλάκια; δωσε και τα ιδια στο καναρινακι σου, οπως και γλιστριδα.

----------


## geog87

check!!!η γλιστριδα εχει ηδη μπει απο χτες βραδυ!περιμενω κ κατι γλαστρακια ριγανι αυτρες τις μερες...κ νομιζω παμε καλα!ασχετο...εχεις μια μικρη θηκη για αυγοτροφη κ βαζεις κανα δυο κουταλακια!σωστα?ποση ωρα το αφηνουμε?εγω συνηθως το ανακατευω με τροφη κ το αφηνα 2 μερεσ περιπου.

----------


## lagreco69

Μια κουταλια γεματη της σουπας ειναι Γιωργο, καθε πρωι τους βαζω! και το αλλο πρωι την πεταω και βαζω καινουρια. πλενω και την αυγοθηκη με λιγο ξυδι αναμικτο που εχω με νερο σε σπρει, την καθαριζω με ενα χαρτι καλα!! την αφηνω ενα διλεπτο να ξεμυρισει! κανοντας ενα αλλο κλουβι και ετοιμη να βαλω καινουρια. και με τα σπορακια τους τα ιδια, πεταμα το επομενο πρωι και καθαρισμα η ταιστρα. οπως και με την ποτιστρα, εαν δεν εχεις να παρεις ενα βουρτσακι που καθαριζουν τα μπιμπερο και να την καθαριζεις καλα!! ας φαινεται καθαρη στο ματι! εσυ καθαριζε την με καθε αλλαγη νερου. φαινεται πολυ δουλεια!! αλλα εχεις το κεφαλι σου ησυχο οτι τα μικρα σου εχουν καλη υγιεινη.

----------


## geog87

τις ποτιστρες κ γενικα τα δυσκολα σημεια τα κανω με παλιες οδοντοβουρτσες!!!τα καθαριζω σε καθε αλλαγη του νερου εννοειται!

----------


## lagreco69

Σωστα!! κατα το 90% καθαριζει! αλλα η οδοντοβουρτσα Γιωργο δεν μπορει να καθαρισει 
το επανω, μερος της ποτιστρας εκει που κανει την καμπυλη.

----------


## geog87

σωστος!φαρμακειο η σουπερ?

----------


## lagreco69

> σωστος!φαρμακειο η σουπερ?


Εγω την πηρα απο φαρμακειο, και τα souper εχουν! αρκει να ειναι καλης ποιοτητητας!! 
γιατι θα δουλευει στο full.

----------


## Lucky Witch

ΘΕΑ ΘΕΑ ΘΕΑ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

> Σωστα!! κατα το 90% καθαριζει! αλλα η οδοντοβουρτσα Γιωργο δεν μπορει να καθαρισει 
> το επανω, μερος της ποτιστρας εκει που κανει την καμπυλη.


ο παππους μου, που εκτρεφε καναρινια για χομπι, επαιρνε μια παλια οδοντοβουρτσα, ενα σφουγγαρι, σαν κι αυτα που χρησιμοποιουμε για να καθαρισουμε τα πιατα, τα εδενε με ενα σχοινακι στην ακρη της οδοντοβουρτσας και καθαριζε τις ποτιστρες..

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

καποια εξελιξη? ειναι ακομη σε καραντινα το πουλακι?

----------


## lagreco69

> καποια εξελιξη? ειναι ακομη σε καραντινα το πουλακι?


17 Οκτωβρη τελειωνει η καραντινα Νικο, η μικρη τα παει υπεροχα!!! 
δεν φανταζεσαι ποσο ανυπομονω να τελειωσει!!!!!! αντε να δουμε με το καλο!!!

----------


## Giwrgos13

> Εδω ειμαστε και εμεις!!! την διακοψα καθως ετρωγε την ριγανη της, ειναι σε καραντινα στο μεγαλο μπαλκονι! το αποκαλουμενο  μπαλκονι ζουγκλα, εχει ηρεμησει κατα πολυ απο εχτες!! και εχει αρχισει να καλει και τον αντρακο μου!! σε 39 ημερες θα γνωριστουνε. αλλα εχω ενα θεμα, δεν μπορω να καταλαβω παιδια τι μεταλλαξη ειναι. τα φωτα σας παρακαλω!!!


Δημητρη ειναι πολυ ομορφη!  :winky:  ! Αυτο το παιχνιδι 9α σου ελεγα να το βγαλεις γιατι ενας φιλος μου εβαζε τετειο παιχνιδι και εβαζε το κεφαλι του μεσα και φοβηθηκε.Αντε να τελειωσει η καραντινα να γνωριστουνε.

----------


## Giwrgos13

Α και κατι αλλο στα μπαλκονια ερχονται και περιστερια πρεπει να προσεχεις

----------


## lagreco69

> Δημητρη ειναι πολυ ομορφη!  ! Αυτο το παιχνιδι 9α σου ελεγα να το βγαλεις γιατι ενας φιλος μου εβαζε τετειο παιχνιδι και εβαζε το κεφαλι του μεσα και φοβηθηκε.Αντε να τελειωσει η καραντινα να γνωριστουνε.



Γιωργο Σε ευχαριστω!!! αλλα μην ανησυχεις δεν θα της το εβαζα σε καμια περιπτωση, εαν ηταν επικινδυνο!!! 
κοιταξε εδω δυο παιχνιδια παρομοιοτυπα. 

*Αγορας.
*



*Χειροποιητο.
*

----------


## μαρια ν

κουκλα η μικρη αντε με το καλο να γνωρισει τον γαμπρο

----------


## lagreco69

> κουκλα η μικρη αντε με το καλο να γνωρισει τον γαμπρο


Καλημερα!! Μαρια και καλο Μηνα!!! 16 ημερες μεινανε!! αντε με το καλο!!!!! να μπει και η μικρη στην σπιταρονα τους!!

----------


## antker

Δημητρη ειναι πραγματικα υπεροχη η ξανθουλα σου!Καλες Παντριες!!!!!  :Happy:

----------


## lagreco69

Μετα απο 40 ημερες καραντινας και τρεις ακομα με τα κλουβια τους διπλα διπλα για να γνωριστουν καλυτερα!! ηρθε επιτελους η ωρα να βαλω το ζευγαρακι μαζι. σημερα το απογευμα λοιπον εβαλα και την μικρη στο σπιτι τους οπου ελπιζω!! να δεσουν σαν ζευγαρι. και λεω ελπιζω γιατι ο αρσενικος το παιζει πολυ ανετος, ενω η μικρη προσπαθει να τον πλησιασει. ο καιρος θα δειξει!!!

----------


## jim4

Ειναι παρα πολυ ωραια! Δημητρη τα ξυλακια που καθονται εσυ τα εφτιαξες? εχω το ιδιο γι'αυτο κ θελω παρομοια!

----------


## lagreco69

Οχι Jimmy τα αγοραζεις 70 λεπτα το μετρο, εχουν στα ξυλουργια και λεγονται καβιλιες. 
τα πλαστικα που εχω στις ακρες τους για να στηριζονται στο κλουβι, θα τα βρεις σε pet shops.

----------


## Giwrgos13

Δημητρη ειναι πανεμορφα!! Αντε και καλους απογωνους!!!

----------


## μαρια ν

αντε με το καλο να γινουν ενα αγαπημενο ζευγαρι και σου ευχομαι να δεις πολλους πολλους απογονους

----------


## vicky_ath

Μπράβο Δημήτρη!! Το κλουβί τέλειο, η κοπελίτσα σου πανέμορφη...!!!
Εύχομαι να τα βρούνε μεταξύ τους και να δεις πολλά μικρά τσουλουφάκια!!  :Happy:

----------


## geog87

Δημητρη νομιζω οτι η 5η φωτογραφια τα λεει ολα.........δεν παιζει αυτο το ζευγαρι να μη ριζωσει!!!!!ευχομαι πολλους πολλους απογονους!!!!!!με το καλο!!!!!!φτου φτου!!!

----------


## COMASCO

και ελεγα να στο πω σημερα...χαχα!οτι περιμενω φωτογραφιες!αντε με το καλο!να τα βρουν!!χαχα!καλους απογονους!!η θυληκια πανεμορφη!φτου φτου σκορδα...(βαλε κανενα ματακι στο κλουβι γιατι εγω προσωπικα πιστευω πολυ στο ματι)χαχα!καλη συνεχεια περιμενουμε και αλλες φωτογραφιες στην συνεχεια!

----------


## lagreco69

Σας ευχαριστω πολυ!!! μακαρι να δεσουν!! εχτες κοιμηθηκαν κολλημενα το ενα στο αλλο!! μακαρι!!!!!  :Love0034:

----------


## Giwrgos13

Σε λιγο καιρο να βαλεις και φωλια.. ::

----------


## kirkal

πανέμορφο ζευγαράκι...με το καλό και καλούς και πολλούς απογόνους....

----------


## Gardelius

Πανεμορφα!!! Ολα θα πανε καλα φιλε!!!!!!   :winky:

----------


## lagreco69

> Σε λιγο καιρο να βαλεις και φωλια..


Η φωλια Γιωργο δεν μπαινει ετσι απλα, υπαρχουν διαδικασιες πριν να γινει αυτο, απο του χρονου με το καλο!!! και βλεπουμε.

----------


## COMASCO

θα σου εκανα παρατηρηση γιατι δεν εχεις κλειστες με κλειδαρια τις πλαινες πορτες...αλλα τωρα ειδα οτι στην προηγουμενη φαινεται οτι τα εχεις κανει με δεματικα καλωδιων(tire-up)

----------


## lagreco69

> θα σου εκανα παρατηρηση γιατι δεν εχεις κλειστες με κλειδαρια τις πλαινες πορτες...αλλα τωρα ειδα οτι στην προηγουμενη φαινεται οτι τα εχεις κανει με δεματικα καλωδιων(tire-up)



χα χαχα χα!!!  :winky:

----------


## Lucky Witch

Πολύ όμορφα κοκατιλ,με το καλό.

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

Δημήτρη, αυτό το θηλυκούλι είναι κουκλάκι!!!! Ωραίες οι κούνιες!! Και η σκαλίτσα που τους έχεις φτιάξει είναι πολύ όμορφη! Την χρησιμοποιούν ήδη;;; Τους αρέσει;;;

----------


## lagreco69

Ναι με ολα παιζουν!! Νατασσα στην σκαλα εχει ηδη φαει ο αρσενικος το πρωτο σκαλοπατι χαχα!!! δεν αφηνουν τιποτα που να μην το πειραξουν. γερα να ειναι και ας τα διαλυσουν ολα!! θα τους φτιαξω αλλα.

----------


## Giwrgos13

> Ναι με ολα παιζουν!! Νατασσα στην σκαλα εχει ηδη φαει ο αρσενικος το πρωτο σκαλοπατι χαχα!!! δεν αφηνουν τιποτα που να μην το πειραξουν. γερα να ειναι και ας τα διαλυσουν ολα!! θα τους φτιαξω αλλα.


Ετσι ειναι τα κοκατιλακια !! Τα πιραζουν ολα!! 0χα0αχ0

----------

